# Wellgo/Look celeste pedals?



## Bianchi-bunches (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a pair of the celeste Wellgo/Look pedals for my wife's Bianchi?


----------



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

I have seen them on the Bianchi Site (USA) , and also on E-Bay under "Bianchi."


----------



## Bianchi-bunches (Mar 2, 2008)

fschultz said:


> I have seen them on the Bianchi Site (USA) , and also on E-Bay under "Bianchi."


Thanks for the reply.

They have a pic of them on their site but you can't buy them anymore.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Check with your local Bianchi shop. They come on the lower end/entry level road bikes and a lot of times shops will swap them out for the customer who is using a higher end or different pedal system (Shimano, Speedplay, Time, Crank). I have seen them laying around alot of shops, generally not up front for sale since they would rather sell you the higher end Look version (non celeste).


----------



## Bianchi-bunches (Mar 2, 2008)

Bee-an-key said:


> Check with your local Bianchi shop. They come on the lower end/entry level road bikes and a lot of times shops will swap them out for the customer who is using a higher end or different pedal system (Shimano, Speedplay, Time, Crank). I have seen them laying around alot of shops, generally not up front for sale since they would rather sell you the higher end Look version (non celeste).


Thanks for the tip, I'll do that.


----------

